# blue waterjust



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

just bought eco complete. thought i could just pour in over my current gravel.The info on the bags say 'on established aquarium' to drain most of the liquid and apply to aquarium over several days and mix it into my current gravel base and mix it into current gravel. any thoughts on of you using this product?*c/p**c/p*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

blue water said:


> just bought eco complete. any thoughts on of you using this product?


I would do the same thing with Eco Complete that I did with addition of Fluorite to an existing tank of mine - 
1. Wash the Eco Complete to remove most of the particulates that will flood your tank.
2. Remove structures from tank.
3. Buy a 2L soda, empty (or drink) the soda, cut the bottom out of the bottle, invert, cap the end, fill with Eco Complete. Insert inverted (bottle cap down) into your tank and flood the dirt in the bottle with tank water. Uncap end and dump in a pile in the bottom of the tank. Smooth out with your hand.
4. Do a 50% PWC to remove some particulates that will unavoidably flood your tank. Put in fresh filter media.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No need to rinse Eco. There is very, very little dust that will go in the water, unlike other gravels. It will go straight to the bottom. I have done over a dozen bags without rinsing and the tank is mostly clear in less than a hour. Completely clear in less than 2. Your choice.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> No need to rinse Eco. There is very, very little dust that will go in the water, unlike other gravels. It will go straight to the bottom. I have done over a dozen bags without rinsing and the tank is mostly clear in less than a hour. Completely clear in less than 2. Your choice.


what about removing most of the liquid in the bag?is this necessary.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't in my cichlid tank. While doing a normal water change, I rinsed off the eco bag and dropped it in before adding the fresh water back to the tank. Simple and tank was fine.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> I didn't in my cichlid tank. While doing a normal water change, I rinsed off the eco bag and dropped it in before adding the fresh water back to the tank. Simple and tank was fine.


when you say you rinsed the eco bag do you mean tou discarded the liquid in bag


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I should have made that clear. No, I rised the outside of the bag off and stuck the whole thing it into the aquarium. Once in my tank I cut a bottum corner and top corner then ran aquarium water through the bag to make sure it all made it to the tank.

Once completed I added the rest of the water as usual and done. I can't comment to the cloudyness and how long it lasted I was having tanic(?) acid issues from new driftwood at the same time.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

hate to be so dense.the bag info said to remove most of the water ?


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

blue water said:


> hate to be so dense.the bag info said to remove most of the water ?


ps i mean the water that is in the bag


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I followed the directions the eco cichlid substrate I purchased which said rise the "outside" of the bag and put the entire contents into the tank. If the directions say to drain some of the water but do not rise, then drain some of the water only.

It should include a packet of eco water clear to help with the cloudyness.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> I followed the directions the eco cichlid substrate I purchased which said rise the "outside" of the bag and put the entire contents into the tank. If the directions say to drain some of the water but do not rise, then drain some of the water only.
> 
> It should include a packet of eco water clear to help with the cloudyness.


is the eco complete the same as eco cichlid substrate?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

blue water said:


> is the eco complete the same as eco cichlid substrate?


There are lots of "Eco Complete" products got any specifics?


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> There are lots of "Eco Complete" products got any specifics?


i thought eco complete was in itself a separate product. gurss i have much to learn


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a newbie as well. But yes there are lots of different Eco Complete products, from plated aquariums to African Cichlids. I think they even have some reef eco completes.

Best bet would be to follow the directions on the package, if it recommends draining some of the liquid do so. All I did was follow the directions on my package.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> I'm a newbie as well. But yes there are lots of different Eco Complete products, from plated aquariums to African Cichlids. I think they even have some reef eco completes.
> 
> Best bet would be to follow the directions on the package, if it recommends draining some of the liquid do so. All I did was follow the directions on my package.


thank's again,will follow pkg directions


----------

